
Ultrafast Motion-Planning Chip Could Make Autonomous Cars Safer - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-think/transportation/self-driving/realtime-robotics-motion-planning-chip-autonomous-cars
======
deepVoid
\- While most autonomous cars rely on motion-planning systems running at a
rate of between 3 Hz and 10 Hz, Realtime Robotics' system runs at 1,000 Hz,
going through a massive data lattice of possible trajectories in parallel.

Motion planning is important for sure. However, the bottleneck for autonomous
cars is perception. How do you detect the outside world reliably in real time
is way harder than motion planning.

